# Off-Topic Discussion > Sports >  Gothenburg keeper 'moves the goalposts'

## Perdita

Kim Christensen has admitted moving the goalposts during a Swedish league football match.

The 30-year-old Danish goalkeeper was spotted kicking the movable posts a few centimetres in during his team Gothenburg's match against Orebro, AFP reports.

After half an hour of the game, the posts were moved back to their original position after opposition players spoke to the referee.

Swedish Football Federation spokesman Jonas Nystedt said: "The situation has been reported to our disciplinary board.

"He says that it's common that goalkeepers do this. That makes it almost worse. Everything is possible. It's a very specific case, so there is no tradition and no past cases."

Christensen told the newspaper Aftonbladet: "I saw a friendly goalkeeper doing it some years back and since then I've done it from time to time."

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/odd/a179...goalposts.html

 :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :Lol:

----------

